# 62 Impala 4 Door to 2 Door conversion.....



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, long time viewer, first time poster.
Just want to give you guys a glimps of what I've got going on here.
I have a 62 Impala 4 dr hardtop, that I will be making a 2dr hardtop.
I'm transfering doors, rear doorjam sections, and most of all, ..... the entire roof.
I have pix of the donor car that I'm cutting up now. I will post some pix of my 4dr when I can scan them in. it's currently in the garagen in pieces. 

But here are some pix of the donor 2dr.






















































started dismanteling



















started cutting also


















now she's topless























































that's it for now, I still have to remove other doorjam section, bumpers, and motor mounts, then cart the shell off.

I will post pix of extra material removal of top. I had my lil cousins and sons help me lift off the top and place it in the back yard. I'll take pix of that tomorrow, camera crapping out on me. So I'll holla later on, nice meeting you all :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

why?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

why didnt you restore the 2door???


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

there was no title, and it was completely rotten undeneath. I just saw that something like that can be done, so I decided to see if I can pull it off. That's all. And try and show future customers what I can do.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan+Apr 20 2008, 10:40 AM~10459260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: titles aint hard to get, the 4 door wuld have made an excellent parts car, as you could have built the frame first and had a solid foundation, i believe you could have used the floor pans from the 4 door too. it is still VIN as a 4 door............


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

however i am interested to see how it turns out , keep updates coming.....


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm doing it mostly as a " Look what I can do" factor :0 
My 4 door is solid. I guess you can say I like to do complicated things. I know I'm going about it the hard way. But it's just something that I want to do.  

But I will keep everyone posted

I once saw a guy take a 72 C10 Suburban and turn it into a shorter Tahoe like 4door truck. I was pretty freakin impressed. It just gave me ambision to do this project.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

keep it going! i for one wanna see how it turns out


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

theres a guy on here that does them all the time,even does vert conversions too,cant wait to see teh build


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

heres a 57 Chevy that we turned into a 2 door. good luck, it was a lot of work, but not impossible


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

*sighs* :|


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

hey tuna your crazy for that man ... thats a nice job 

do you work at a shop?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

this is a different build here. but i like it


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

> heres a 57 Chevy that we turned into a 2 door. good luck, it was a lot of work, but not impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wha da hell..

that 62 was very buildable IMO.

but looks like you know what you are doing.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:uh: isnt it easier just finding a 2 door?? i would understand if you were going to make it convertible, that would sense ,but looks like your goin backwards :dunno: anyhow good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

for the guys saying wouldnt it be easier to blah blah blah

sometime, it's not at all about whats easier, but instead it's about whats challenging, interesting, etc... 

the 57 belongs to a friend of mine. it was one of those beer drinking brainstorming sessions that actually happened. 

at first we were going to leave the passenger side a 4 door, but there were too many issues involved with doing so.


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

:biggrin: What he said


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10463409
> *for the guys saying wouldnt it be easier to blah blah blah
> 
> sometime, it's not at all about whats easier, but instead it's about whats challenging, interesting, etc...
> ...


roof line etc..


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

pics of the 4dr


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

yes I do, a couple, but I have to scan them in when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> > heres a 57 Chevy that we turned into a 2 door. good luck, it was a lot of work, but not impossible
> >
> >
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 12:05 PM~10466143
> *i understand why youre doing what youre doing,  for the same reason i'm going to save this 65 rag when i finish my 65 hardtop
> 
> 
> ...


i think its cause the 57 is alot harder and more expensive to build a 2 door, you got everything backwards bro. 2door restore, 4 door parts car.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10466186
> *i think its cause the 57 is alot harder and more expensive to build a 2 door, you got everything backwards bro. 2door restore, 4 door parts car.
> *


after re looking at the 2 door,it does look buildable,


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10466186
> *Droppin Duece in the near future
> *


:roflmao: Droppin deuce? I assume that's a '62? We say that when we're taking a shit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of pix of the 4 door. Sorry about the quality, had to take a pic of a pic :biggrin: 

this was not too long after I bought her back in 95'.


















I begun taking her apart 3yrs ago.


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

i thalt of doing this before but never did it when i found out the 4 door hard tops are worth as much as 2 doors when it comes to colectors . for you see there werent as
many of them built make'n worth more than people seem to thank . but i wish you luck and keep the thread going and the pic's of the work flow'n


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*WTF*


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HotRodRuss_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you can ditch that awsome anti-theft device i dont think no one is going to steal whats left of your impala.


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 
Can't begin to tell you how many times I've heard that from friends showing that pic. Don't worry, it's long been taken off.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HotRodRuss_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10480573
> *:biggrin:
> Can't begin to tell you how many times I've heard that from friends showing that pic. Don't worry, it's long been taken off.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

cant waite to see progress


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 21 2008, 07:01 PM~10469940
> *i thalt of doing this before but never did it when i found out the 4 door hard tops are worth as much as 2 doors when it comes to colectors . for you see there werent as
> many  of them built make'n worth more than people seem to thank . but i wish you luck and keep the thread going and the pic's of the work flow'n
> 
> *



:uh: your smoking crack. 


show me one person that collects 4 doors. you probably have a four door its probaly even got post, you also probably think 16 batterys 4 pumps and more switches than you can count is cool to :uh: 

post up your whip homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

interesting any new updates?


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

...not yet, still cutting up the donor so I can cart it out of here. I may have a motor swap to do before I start cutting up my top. I'll be back at it soon, will keep updating everyone, even the non-believers out there.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice werk so far, good luck on the build....but tell me really...HOW MANY BEERS WERE IN YOU WHEN YOU CAME UP THIS PLAN?


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

....seriously, non. Like the guy said, four doors aren't as popular as 2drs. I was gonna pimp the 4dr. But decided against it. When it's all done, this car will be like a rolling billboard, advertising Rods by Russell. That's sorta why I'm going through all of this. And for the people that says it can't be done, or it's too much work. I look at it as fun work :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HotRodRuss_@Apr 23 2008, 07:24 AM~10483152
> *....seriously, non.  Like the guy said, four doors aren't as popular as 2drs.  I was gonna pimp the 4dr.  But decided against it.  When it's all done, this car will be like a rolling billboard, advertising Rods by Russell.  That's sorta why I'm going through all of this.  And for the people that says it can't be done, or it's too much work.  I look at it as fun work :biggrin:
> *


Fun It Is..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

cant wait to see it...good luck on it. nice to see someone trying something different.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HotRodRuss_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10483152
> *....seriously, non.  Like the guy said, four doors aren't as popular as 2drs.  I was gonna pimp the 4dr.  But decided against it.  When it's all done, this car will be like a rolling billboard, advertising Rods by Russell.  That's sorta why I'm going through all of this.  And for the people that says it can't be done, or it's too much work.  I look at it as fun work :biggrin:
> *


TTT for fun!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

where exactly are u from? wanna sell that 62 2 dr vin number?


----------



## HotRodRuss (Apr 20, 2008)

:cheesy: You're silly, there is no title with this car, and the VIN tag is rusted and fell off when the guy was writing down the numbers for the bill of sale.
...and I'm over here in Cleveland, Ohio :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Apr 23 2008, 03:41 AM~10482961
> * you also probably think 16 batterys 4 pumps and more switches than you can count is cool to  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :0


----------



## arnoldam (Jul 26, 2012)

impala_631 said:


> theres a guy on here that does them all the time,even does vert conversions too,cant wait to see teh build


Who, where, link?
Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Both of these cars are soooo in the junkyard now, lol!


----------



## infoleather (Aug 31, 2012)

Will understand, if you want it convertible, the induction...


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Both of these cars are soooo in the junkyard now, lol!


Agree.. Let's see how the builds going...Recent pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> :angel:


lol:roflmao:


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL guess Rods by Russ never materialized,probably realized he should have bought a spot-weld cutter rather than a sawzall.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm: or maybe hes too busy fabricating :dunno:


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dang i was hopping to see the out come!!


----------

